
Tens of thousands of Acer America accounts hacked - wpBenny
http://www.taipeitimes.com/News/front/archives/2016/06/22/2003649180
======
SixSigma
the company “inadvertently stored the data in an unsecured format,” which
hackers were able to access.

Acer said that information, such as names, addresses and credit card numbers,
including expiration dates and three-digit security codes, had been
compromised.

~~~
wpBenny
_facepalm_

